# RIP Chloe



## heath480 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yesterday our beautiful dog Chloe passed away.She was a rescue dog and came to us on 7th November 1997,two days after my husbands funeral,she was chosen by my daughter who was fifteen at the time.The rescue centre could give us no information about Chloe but the Vet I took her too estimated she was about eighteen months old.We had never had a dog so it was a real learning curve,she ate the furniture ,skirting boards and all sorts in those early days! I cant remember when she stopped doing those things but she became the most loving fabulous dog,she loved her daily walk and also got on well with our latest cat Dylan.Yesterday she got up full of beans and collapsed on her walk,she was carried home and passed away shortly after in her basket by the fire.

Thankyou Chloe for being such a wonderful part of our lives.Love and miss you.Sleep tight until we meet again.Photo was taken 26th February 2010.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

RIP Chloe x


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

im so so sorry for your loss RIP chloe run free lil girl


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss 

We lost our darling Spice just over 1 week ago (13 year old yellow Labrador)

How old was Chloe ? xxxxxxxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Chloe.
The picture of her is beautiful. 
Reading about her she had a great life and was loved and well cared for and died at home peacefully.
I hope happy memoriesof her will soon replace the pain you are going through right now.
R.I.P Chloe and run free at Rainbow Bridge x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, Im sure you will have another dog after being blessed with Chloe


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

sorry for your loss, it sounds like she went very peacefully, enjoy the happy memories you have shared with her over the years.
RIP Chloe


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry for your loss, chloe sounds like a fanastic freind.

She is lovely xxxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

sorry for your loss. R.I.P Chloe x


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

just seen you post

so sorry for your loss; thoughts are with you

R.I.P chloe

she was lovely-- soooooo like my neighbours! take care


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss
RIP Chloe x


----------



## heath480 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thankyou everyone your kind words mean so much to me.My cat has hardly left my side since Sunday,he is a real comfort as well,I know he is missing his pal.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

RIP Chloe


----------



## heath480 (Jan 2, 2009)

So long since I posted here.I found it unbearable in my house with no dog,shortly after Chloe passed away I started to search for another Rescue Dog,the Centre I had Chloe from was closed at the time after the RSPCA raided it and shut it down.(It has since reopened.)I wanted a dog that would get along with my cat Dylan.I saw a dog on a local rescue site and after a home check went to meet Beau,well it was love at first sight,he is a LabxGSD,enormous!He had an estimated age of 9,I brought him home the next day.At first he was car sick but that stopped after a few rides,especially when i took him to Cornwall which he loves.He gets on a treat with Dylan.I have now had him over 18 months.Earlier this year I bought a holiday home in Cornwall by the sea,Beau loves the beach and meeting up with his Cornish friends.I am now looking for a little dog to join us,it has to be tiny though as Beau is so big and takes up a lot of room in the car!
I still miss Chloe and will be forever grateful to her for showing me what fantastic, loving, loyal companions dogs are.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I was so sorry to hear you lost Chloe when I was just reading through this thread but I'm pleased that Beau is one lucky dog and has a new life with you. Beau is a lovely tribute to Chloe's legacy x


----------

